# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Что делать мужчине в 2015 году

## Павел В.

Харе Кришна Патита Павана Прабху! Пожалуйста, примите мои поклоны. Меня интересует вопрос: Что делать мужчине, который является мужем и отцом годовалой дочки с материальной точки зрения? Я выполняю свои обязанности как кормильца семьи, работаю, но с приходом кризиса может сложиться так, что работы не станет или станет меньше. Следует ли больше времени посвящать работе или же больше посвящать времени духовности? Или делать что от меня зависит и не привязываться к результату? Спасибо

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Кризис - это не обязательно меньше работы, кризис - это пересмотр своего отношения к работе. Человек лишается работы, когда выполняет её только ради денег. Если человек видит в работе свое служение Богу и Его детям, то работа его никогда не оставит. Когда человек любит свою работу, как милость Бога, то он не волнуется о том, что работы становится больше, это его только радует. Ну а результаты всё равно приходят к нам в основном из прошлого. Иногда приходит больше, иногда меньше, но до голода доходит редко. В основном человек просто живет скромнее, а это всегда полезно. Так что продолжайте исполнять свой долг и цените то, что даёт Господь. Ведь оценить это по достоинству мы к сожалению способны только тогда, когда Он это начинает забирать...

----------

